# Does anyone have ovulation pain even after ovulating?



## pkagarwal (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi All, 

Something about me!
29 year old female having PCOS. I am trying to conceive since 2.5 years and is completely unsuccessful. This is my last month of trying after which I will go for IUI. 

Problem - 
I have irregular periods and is never getting periods every month. I went to see the gynae and she said I have follicles of size 16 and 15 and they might mature in a day or two. Now, I supposedly ovulated on CD16 (I guess this because I had ovulation pain) - but this pain is continued since 3 days. Today is CD18 and still having on/off OVulation pain.  So, I dont know why the pain still continues 

Anyone there who can suggest?


----------



## lilacfairy (Sep 24, 2015)

I almost always have ovulation pain, plus sore ovaries to varying degrees from the beginning to the end of my cycle. I've had this checked and there are no cysts and everything looks healthy, so I guess for me that's normal. I even remember having this kind of pain when I was a teenager, but then I was unaware of what it was.
Of course, I don't have PCOS, but I just wanted to let you know that it can be comletely normal.


----------



## MrsC2015 (Mar 14, 2016)

I've had ovulation pain every month since I came off the pill. I never had it before. It varies from mild to really quite crippling on ov day then I feel bloated and like I've been kicked in the tummy for a good three or four days after. I've had scans and all is fine so I guess at least I know for sure when O is!


----------

